# Menards Garage Apartments



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Has anyone recently built a Menard's building kit? 

I have finally purchased my piece of paradise and originally planned to build a tiny house but saw the Menards Garage Apartments and thought that would work extremely well. Was hoping someone would have some recent experience with Menards building kits. The kit I'm looking at is Model Number: 1954605.

Thanks for any help and your time.

Tammy


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

They make a WHOLE lot more sense to me over a 200sqft 'tiny' house with a loft you bang your head on every time you sit up. I get the 'smaller is better' concept, but most tiny houses are ridiculous, IMHO. I watch these tiny house shows and laugh.....I think most of the people awed by them are over grown kids with a new playhouse. They should do a follow of show series "where are they now" after a year or two....I'd bet most of them are out and living in 10x the space..... 

This one is 700+ sqft, plenty of room for a couple and a child or even two. The design is nearly square, which saves on exterior wall (cheaper initially, and cheaper to heat/cool)....something 'tiny' houses lack because road width limits apply. Also going UP is cheaper....same roof area covers multiple levels. The garage gives you good working space and more storage. The entire concept is just better if you ask me.

One change I'd make.....go 2x6 walls in the exterior for better insulation.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Agree with TnAndy about 2x6 walls...plus, I'd go with a metal roof, and ditch the OSB for ply....haha
I will never use OSB, except for storage shelving...even then I'd probably get ply. :happy2:
Go to contractor talk and search ply vs OSB....I could go on for days about how horrible OSB is....relative to ply. 

If your in a dry zone, then maybe....if you must.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Or.... All 1 level, single garage. Most good lumber yards have kits, much better materials....James

http://www.addzip.com/ez864-2apt.htm


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. I agree about the really tiny houses. I think I'm to old to be climbing down a ladder in the middle of the nightound:

I wasn't aware of the ply vs. OSB issue but will look into it. I just returned from Menards and apparently I can switch items out, like OSB for ply and 2x4 for 2x6s.

I did think about putting everything on one level but I have read it's more expensive due to more concrete and a bigger roof. I've never lived in a slab home before and like the idea of being able to work on the upper plumbing and duct work should the need arise.

The building won't start until next spring but the building pad needs to be raise 2 1/2 feet and I've been advised to do it before it freezes so I need to know my dimensions by next month. 

A lot to learn in the next few months but I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Consider ductless "mini-split" heat pumps....less initial cost (no ductwork), and really high SEER ratings.

And Melli is right....OSB is mostly crap.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Tammy1 said:


> Has anyone recently built a Menard's building kit?
> 
> I have finally purchased my piece of paradise and originally planned to build a tiny house but saw the Menards Garage Apartments and thought that would work extremely well. Was hoping someone would have some recent experience with Menards building kits. The kit I'm looking at is Model Number: 1954605.
> 
> ...


We have a friend in OK who bought a 12' x 40' cabin style portable building. She had a flat spot in a clearing that she mowed and raked in preparation. The company she purchased the building from set and leveled it. They will come back in a year and re-level it if needed. She is in the process of finishing it out with insulation and drywall inside. She has already put linoleum on the floor. She is living off grid so it has been pretty simple to set up inside. She scrounged a lot of construction materials from a housing development on her way to town. She has a set of really nice cabinets that were being discarded because the finish on some of the top and bottom cabinets for a new home didn't match. That's also how she has picked up a lot of lumber and a great deal of her insulation and even drywall. The builders throw out drywall pieces and whole sheets if they have a damaged corner. She patches together pieces and patches damaged corners. When she finishes mudding, taping, and painting you won't be able to tell.

Best thing is - she started living in it from day one and is finishing it as she goes, so no more paying rent on a crowded, noisy apartment.


----------



## Tomjracer (Jan 30, 2015)

If you buy a Menards kit make sure you have a materials list and check off everything that is delivered. A friend purchased a pole barn kit from them and it was delivered while he was at work. Had to make 2 trips back to the store to find the product that they forgot in the corner of the shipping bay.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I've always heard roof was cheeper that a second floor. 

Another thing to look at is double 2x4 walls instead of single construction. 
Besides unlimited insulation It's easyer to get a continuous layer of insulation and vapor barrier. And makes running wiring and plumbing simpler and can put them on the heated side of the wall. 

Probably cheaper than 2x6 not but a few bucks more than single wall 2 x4.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ZIP panels, AdvanTech, and engineered lumber is the way to build today. With ZIP panels, hang, bang and tape. You're dried in and no house wrap or roofing felt. No better building products on the market today.


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 22, 2014)

if you like the design, buy the plans and take them to a different lumberyard. the worst thing about the many things i dont like about menards is their lumber quality.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

I have no direct experience with the box box kits but I read on another forum that some of them have different prices for different parts of the country, depending on your snow load. 

They have to beef them up in parts of the country where there is more snow and the codes are strict, but the advertised price is for the light model that is not designed for snow load. I suppose it is a question worth asking.


----------

